# The Canadian Penny



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I am in no way talking down to you Canucks, but today, I was told that my Rite Aid accepted the Canadian penny for currency. Does that spell something?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never had a problem using Canadian coins anywhere. Now granted I don't see a lot of them but no one has ever refused to take them from me when I do have them.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I've never had a problem using Canadian coins anywhere. Now granted I don't see a lot of them but no one has ever refused to take them from me when I do have them.


Up here, in the North East anyway, you can't use them in vending machines or stores(except Rite Aid lol). You shouldn't be able to anyway.


----------

